# Ringing very soft with the leak



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

Anyone else having an issue with ringing being very very soft even at max volume?

I fxz'd to 902 ota'd to 905 and installed 6.7.2233 and even factory reset from stock before installing ics leak.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

on the contrary, the volume on mines seems to be louder than usual


----------



## znel_52 (Nov 10, 2011)

^ my volume has been taken to a new level of loudness lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bamafan39 (Nov 5, 2011)

i actualy have to turn mine down


----------



## sevron (Apr 14, 2012)

I reflashed and its now super loud lol

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

I wish my Samsung Galaxy Nexus had volume like this. Maybe they'll fix that when we get Jelly Bean.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fyrjammer (Oct 7, 2011)

sevron said:


> Anyone else having an issue with ringing being very very soft even at max volume?
> 
> I fxz'd to 902 ota'd to 905 and installed 6.7.2233 and even factory reset from stock before installing ics leak.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


Nope. No issues here. I am having minor connection problems when it switches from wifi to 3G/4G. It either takes a few minutes or not at all and have to toggle airplane mode or do quick boot. I did root mine and the only issue I'm having is the inability to uninstall a lot of the bloat. Now I'm waiting to see if Team Gummy is able to come up with a ROM to load.

Droid Bionic
Fxz'd 902, 905 OTA, and installed 6.7.2233 ics leak - Rooted


----------

